# SS 08.11.14 - Górecki #3 "Symphony Of Sorrowful Songs"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Henryk Górecki (1933 - 2010)*

Symphony No. 3, Op. 36 "Symphony Of Sorrowful Songs"

1. Lento-Sustenuto tranquillo ma cantabile
2. Lento e largo-Tranquillissimo
3. Lento-Cantabile-semplice

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Ah, Gorecki's 3rd. This is a very sombre but beautiful work. I don't remember exactly how I came across this one. I either heard it on my local public PBS radio station or I bought it because I was feeling very melancholy and liked the Symphony Of Sorrowful Songs title. Either way, this was one of the first classical CD's I bought that was outside of the "big names" in classical music.

I used to get a newspaper/newsletter in the mail years ago (early 1990's I want to say) from a classical CD distribution company and they were really pushing Naxos CD's and some other budget labels. I remember they used to be like $4.00 and ended up being like $6 with shipping unless you bought 5 CD's for $20, then shipping was free. Anyway, I remember I bought this CD from them. I still have it and this will be the one I'll be listening to this weekend.

View attachment 55318


Antoni Wit/Polish Nation Radio Symphony Orchestra
Soloist: Zofia Kilanowicz


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll listen to David Zinman conducting Dawn Upshaw and the London Sinfonietta.

By the way--in addition to the famous symphony, I like his rarer op.6 piano sonata a lot. Come to think of it, I think I'll also do some exploring in the work of this composer via spotify, since I don't know much of it even though I like what I've heard.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Blancrocher said:


> By the way--in addition to the famous symphony, I like his rarer op.6 piano sonata a lot. Come to think of it, I think I'll also do some exploring in the work of this composer via spotify, since I don't know much of it even though I like what I've heard.


I've heard about a dozen things from Gorecki. The only one I found underwhelming was his Symphony No. 2.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The famous Zinman/Upshaw CD for me as well. One of my all-time favourites.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Upshaw/Zinman for me as well. This piece is enchanting in a live performance.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I also have the Upshaw CD, but I find it tough to get through this piece. It's been a couple of years since I listened to it, so I'll give it another shot.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

realdealblues said:


> Antoni Wit/Polish Nation Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Soloist: Zofia Kilanowicz


+1 on the Wit recording.

This is a great work, and I'm particularly fond of the first two movements.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I've had the Zinman/Upshaw since it was hot in the early 90s. I actually wasn't much into Classical then. I think it might have been my first Classical CD purchase (I might have had a few LPs). I still like it.

Maybe I'll try a different performance on Spotify as a change of pace.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Ah, this is one of those symphonies that I have to be in the right mood for. Hopefully it's not too sunny, or I'll wait until the evening to listen to it.

The version I have is from a discount Denon Essentials label, and I'm not exactly sure who the conductor is. It's either Juozas Domarkas or Werner Steifel conducting the SWR Baden-Baden and Freiburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I have both Zinman and Witt recordings. I will pick Witt this time


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

We'll, never heard this before so I am taking them plunge with this
Looking forward to something new as per several other Saturday's this last few months


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I remember when there was all the media hubbub about it, in about the early '90s. When has there ever been media hubbub about classical music? No doubt, this portends no good :lol: The used record stores are full of scads of copies (along with pan flutes, Gregorian chants and Bulgarian voices). I avoided it like the plague.

Furthermore, I read that the symphony is yet another [groan] lament to the victims of German wartime atrocities, based on medieval spiritual hymns à la Pärt and ilk, ie., wildly popular minimalist, ethereal and deeply spiritual (?) nothingness: in other words, on every count, just the recipe to keep me away. I recognize that my preconceived notions of 'badness' are based on no foundation: I have not knowingly heard it. I will take this opportunity to give it a listen:

Upshaw, Zinman/London Sinfonietta


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I think there is a possibility that this work is a modern masterpiece. That's not to say I like it very much (it makes me weep), but I'll try a listen to the only recording I have:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm out, Gorecki's third is possibly the most tiresome music written after 1950, the last time I (tried to) listened to it I started looking for the TV remote after 10 minutes, and I don't even own a TV!

/ptr


----------



## CyrilWashbrook (Feb 6, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Ah, this is one of those symphonies that I have to be in the right mood for. Hopefully it's not too sunny, or I'll wait until the evening to listen to it.


Over here the sun's glaring down and it's 34°C in the shade. There's meant to be a cool change with strong winds and a chance of a shower tonight, so I think I'll wait too. 

I'll go for the Wit recording already mentioned.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I may have every recording of this work that has been released; I have quite a few. I enjoy each of them and have never narrowed to a favorite. (Something I have considered attempting but which I never got around to doing.) Each version/interpretation/recording offers unique pleasures of sound quality, pacing, clarity, timbre, etc. (Which sort of negates any practical reason to select a "top contender" from among the selections.)

Too, I have the score for this work. What strikes me each time I hear it (or read through it), especially that first movement, is the intricacy of the writing. Seemingly simple on the ear, but when looked at in score (especially the canonic opening) that work stupefies.

Such a wonderful piece.

I have the other symphonies of Gorecki and much of his other music in my collection, but it is to the "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" that I turn most often when a Gorecki mood strikes. This is music I would not want to be without.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

This is the version I have. I'll listen to it sometime this week-end, though maybe not Saturday. It's not a piece for a Saturday morning or afternoon. And I'll be out at a concert Saturday night. I haven't heard it for a couple of years, so I'm looking forward to hearing it. 
View attachment 55407


----------



## Zarathustra (Dec 21, 2013)

I listened to Zinman/Upshaw as well. Liked it a lot.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

These Songs by Górecki are powerful - they're good for grieving or revisiting grief, when one feels the need.

Another way to say it might be that I felt Górecki perhaps hadn't allowed grief to embrace him; in his way, he might have been attempting to evoke sorrow, though, in these compositions. Ah, well, to each his own interpretation.






​
_________________________
After listening to the first two Górecki Songs, the switch to Brahms's "How Lovely Are Thy Dwellings" helped clear the air with favored themes and harmonies. Then, on to lighter sounds of music from Brahms's Liebeslieder.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook (Feb 6, 2013)

In accordance with the theme of grief and despair, I listened it while revising for a corporate law exam.

I quite liked it, although evidently it didn't have my full concentration. Maybe I'll try again properly another time.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I have listened to this twice now and agree it is powerful stuff quite intense with emotion.
I have to admit I like the style and think this may come to be something of an unexpected favourite. That said I personally would like to try it if my mood was low.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm going through a bit of a tricky time emotionally just at the moment so I think I'll have to give this symphony a miss. Sorry guys.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Despite owning Zinman/Upshaw, I gave the Australians a crack at it:

Yuasa/Adelaide SO, Yvonne Kenny soloist.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I re-listened to Gorecki's Third today and found it beautiful and sad once again. I've always been engaged and drawn in by this piece and not bored in the slightest. I'm only familiar with the Zinman/Upshaw recorded version though have also heard it live which was intense. I'd be curious about how other available recordings compare.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Wit/Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra

Perfect version. 'nuff said.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> I have listened to this twice now and agree it is powerful stuff quite intense with emotion.
> I have to admit I like the style and think this may come to be something of an unexpected favourite. That said I personally would like to try it if my mood was low.


That of course should read 'would NOT like to try it if my mood was low'
Sorry I didn't notice sooner


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Ah, this is one of those symphonies that I have to be in the right mood for. Hopefully it's not too sunny, or I'll wait until the evening to listen to it.
> 
> The version I have is from a discount Denon Essentials label, and I'm not exactly sure who the conductor is. It's either Juozas Domarkas or Werner Steifel conducting the SWR Baden-Baden and Freiburg Symphony Orchestra


I hear you! Like Pettersson's Seventh.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Skilmarilion said:


> +1 on the Wit recording.
> 
> This is a great work, and I'm particularly fond of the first two movements.


It healps to have speakers that can really reproduce the lowest bass.


----------

